# Turn of AEB on 7D



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 20, 2012)

How do I turn off the AEB on a 7D? I read the manual but I'm still lost.


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 20, 2012)

How did you turn it on? Do the opposite? Don't have my 7D in front of me but when you go to set it up, just turn the dial the other way to bring the brackets back into one.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2012)

> I read the manual but I'm still lost.


Try page 105


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 20, 2012)

No clue how it got turned on. I was on 105 and Im following the steps but its not happening. I think Ill just do a reset.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2012)

It's also possible the camera is malfunctioning and needs to be repaired.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 24, 2012)

the camera is working fine, i tried it on two different 7D's and anything i hit, both the positive and negative bracket go from 0 to a number. maybe you can't adjust this but i was under the impression you could. i can do it in av and tv but m.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 24, 2012)

Roll the thumb wheel


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 24, 2012)

doesn't do anything


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 24, 2012)

hit the button in the center, scroll thru the quick menu to your AEB setting, roll the wheel


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 24, 2012)

it does not do anything in M mode only av and tv


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 24, 2012)

thumb wheel should move the meter left or right. Shutter wheel should change your AEB. 
If it's not working try resetting your custom functions. Sounds like you have changed something in either your exposure menu or the operation/others menu


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah im lost, when i change the thumb wheel both sides change to the positive side and negative side. its actually annoying. i did the clear settings. when i get time ill call CPS, - thanks for your help.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 25, 2012)

Roll the wheel until both sides meet at the middle. That turns it off


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok then how would I change it to -1?


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't use AEB for just moving it one.  If you want to move it one, move your white balance setting, not you AEB.  AEB = auto exposure bracketing(I think) but regardless of the name AEB means your camera is going to take 3 shots in a row.  You just want to change your white balance setting to -1.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 25, 2012)

> Ok then how would I change it to -1?


Are you maybe confusing AEB (auto exposure bracketing) with EC (exposure compensation)?




> Don't use AEB for just moving it one. If you want to move it one, move your white balance setting, not you AEB. AEB = auto exposure bracketing(I think) but regardless of the name AEB means your camera is going to take 3 shots in a row. You just want to change your white balance setting to -1.


You lost me.  Where does white balance fit into this?


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 25, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > Ok then how would I change it to -1?
> 
> 
> Are you maybe confusing AEB (auto exposure bracketing) with EC (exposure compensation)?
> ...



Sorry white balance = exposure compensation. I used the wrong terminology... SMH.  But you and I are on the same thing. He's confusing the 2.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 25, 2012)

When you are in M mode you can't adjust the exposure compensation by just one increment. You can only adjust this in av tv and p mode. I just spoke with a cps tech.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 26, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> When you are in M mode you can't adjust the exposure compensation by just one increment. You can only adjust this in av tv and p mode. I just spoke with a cps tech.


You can dial it in, but it won't do anything but read out in your exif data.
I thought you were trying to turn OFF AEB?


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 26, 2012)

What's a CPS tech?  And that's news to me considering I shoot in M mode all the time... and adjusted to -1 the other day for a sunset shot.  I'll have to yell at my camera and told them someone said it can't do that from now on...


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't remember checking specifically on a 7D, but every other Canon camera I've looked at, you can't set EC in manual mode....for the simple reason that the control you use to set EC, is the same control you use to set your aperture in manual mode.  

On top of that, it doesn't make any sense to have EC while in manual mode.  All EC does, is adjust the exposure settings, relative to the metered value.  But in manual, there is no 'set' metered value...the 'needle' is not locked.  If you want more or less exposure, you just chance one of the three variables.

This is why it's perplexing to me that Nikon does allow for EC in manual mode.  All it does, is shift the scale so that when you get to zero, it's not actually zero.  I just about time I teach my DSLR class, there is at least one student with a Nikon who has inadvertently changed their EC and had no idea.  So all their practice shots of getting to zero, come out too bright or too dark.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike is right about EC on the 7D. You can dial in a FLASH EC-even if you don't have flash on or an external mounted-or you can turn on AEB with manual mode, but not plain old EC. The FEC will read in your exif, but does nothing for you unless you actually use flash, then it reduces the output of the flash according to what is metered.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 26, 2012)

well what i was trying to do was this past weekend, i was trying to pan at a nascar event. i panned at 1/50th, f20 100 iso. f20 is not sharp so i wanted to be at f14 max. f14 was way too bright. i was under the impression that i could adjust the exposure compensation to a -3 and it would give me the result i want. i know buy a nd filter.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2012)

Adjusting the EC won't simply make your photos darker...it changes your exposure settings.  So if you were in Av mode, using -3 EC would have changed your shutter speed to 1/200.  If you were in Tv mode, it would have tried to make the aperture smaller by three stops (probably can't go that small).

You may have an option to set the ISO one stop lower, which would help...but because 100 is the native ISO, using the 'low' setting is just an artificial darkening of the photo.

So yes, your best (maybe only) option would be to use filters to block some light.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought it did, but I'm guessing I was mislead on a other setting. Thanks everyone
 for the help.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Sep 27, 2012)

My question now is whats the best way to shoot an HDR photo with these settings? How can I shoot at 0, 1, 2, 3, -1, -2, -3?


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 27, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> My question now is whats the best way to shoot an HDR photo with these settings? How can I shoot at 0, 1, 2, 3, -1, -2, -3?



Thats fairly simple. Use M mode set desired aperture , iso , and correct SS for exposure . Then after you have the correct exposure adjust the SS to 1,2,3,-1,-2,-3 on the cameras meter.


----------

